# Jar-Bibliotheken



## Julia-dct (24. Sep 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin Einsteiger und wurde ins kalte Wasser geschmissen.
Ich will in Eclipse, dass com.esri.map.JMap importiert wird. Jedoch unterstreicht mir es das immer rot...
alle zur verfügung gestellten SDKs habe ich schon in die Bibliothek hinzugefügt. Fehlt mich noch eine ?
In google find ich nichts und das lässt mich langsam an mir zweifeln.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !


----------



## JavaMeister (24. Sep 2014)

Ja, dir fehlt die JAR-Datei mit der entsprechenden Klasse. Scheint sich um ArcGIS zu handeln. Wende dich einfach an den Hersteller.


----------



## Julia-dct (25. Sep 2014)

Vielen Dank! Das habe ich gemacht, warte jetzt auf eine Antwort...


----------

